# E/A Gerätefehler -> Maxtor 200GB



## partitionist (9. Februar 2006)

So hab ein Problem: 
Ich kann auf mein externe Festplatte Maxtor 200GB nicht mehr zugreifen.
Wenn ich beim Arbeitsplatz auf die Festplatte klicke dann kommt eine Meldung: 
_
Auf G:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden.

Die Anforderung konnte wegen eines E/A-Gerätefehlers nicht ausgeführt werden.

_So jetzt vermute ich das es am Windows Update oder der Defragmentierung der Festplatte handelt. Letztens hab ich windows update ausgeführt vielleicht lags ja daran!!?
Und die Festplatte hab ich auch defragmentiert.

Hab schon einmal sowas ähnliches mit der Platte gehabt, aber dann gings wieder mit dem Befehl: chkdsk /f 
Aber jetzt klappts nicht mehr

Brauche unbedingt Hilfe.


----------



## partitionist (10. Februar 2006)

Hab seit gestern nachmittag nochmals chkdsk ausgeführt diesmal mit den Parametern:


```
chkdsk g: /f /r /c
```

Es lief die ganze nacht bis jetzt und steht bei Phase 4 von 5

Es steht folgendes in cmd:

```
Fehlerhafte Cluster in der Datei 94
mit Namen wurden ersetzt
```

Es wird keine Fortschritt gezeigt wie z.B. %, deshalb frag ich mich ob es noch sinn hat, es weiterlaufen zu lassen? 

Ich hoffe ihr schreibt mal was.


----------

